# Giving a patient your number



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Jan 1, 2016)

is it just immoral and unprofessional to give your number out to a patient or is it actually illegal? I'm in NJ if there are different laws state to state.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2016)

Try it and let us know how it works out.


----------



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Jan 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Try it and let us know how it works out.


I'm sensing some sarcasm. Never said I'd do it was just wondering what the legalities are.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 1, 2016)

The only reason I would see someone giving their number to a patient is if they were trying to meet them again. Other than, I don't know why someone would give a patient their number.


----------



## wirk242 (Jan 1, 2016)

Give out your number in what way?
Like trying to get a date our of your pts way,  or the giving your number to a pts family so they know what hospital your going to way?


----------



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Jan 1, 2016)

No with the intentions of going on a date... That is the more controversial issue


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 1, 2016)

I give @STXmedic number to every fat broad I transport.


----------



## wirk242 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah, not a good idea.  Well unless you want to get fired and want your company to possibly get sued.  

Just join tinder like my partner and tell your matches your a Firefighter. 

In all seriousness asking your patients out is a horrible breach of trust and incredibly unprofessional. Probably not illegal but it should be.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 1, 2016)

teedubbyaw said:


> I give @STXmedic number to every fat broad I transport.


Best wingman ever.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't know if illegal but highly unethical. Any EMS company with a reputable code of conduct and certainly all hospitals would fire you for doing so.


----------



## RobertAlfanoNJEMT (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm a volunteer.. Just added info


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2016)

Pure hypothetical thought experiment here: what if it was the other way around? I.e. it's the patient who gave you their number or otherwise asked you out? Like someone you would want to go out with had you not met them at work, and they decided to leave their number written down on a piece of paper in the back? After making it clear they were asking you out so there's no misinterpretation? Would it make a difference if you were a volunteer vs paid? Small town where you could potentially run into said person off duty, or a large city where that wouldn't happen?

(I would personally never ask for a patients phone number nor give mine out in an attempt to get a date btw)


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jan 2, 2016)

It is absurdly unprofessional and should not be done. I don't think it's illegal though. That being said, I would not think less of someone who pursued a relationship with someone who they had once transported (or their family) as long as this was handled outside of the job. So for example if you once transported someone but then later ran into them through mutual friends or at a party I don't think that's a big deal.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 2, 2016)

The back of an ambulance is not the place to be looking for a romance.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jan 2, 2016)

Well said. In fact I think it's the least romantic place I can think of. Too much vomit and pcp fueled martial arts for me


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2016)

This is a great thread from a few years back. Many of the posters are no longer here, so it'll be a nice reminder for some of us. 

http://emtlife.com/threads/dating-and-beyond-in-ems.9195/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 2, 2016)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I'm a volunteer.. Just added info


Being a volunteer is not an excuse for anything.  The only thing it means is that it might be harder to fire you than if you were professional staff.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 2, 2016)

Unethical. 


How would one even get to that point? 
" what's your name? Dob? Past medical hx? Cell phone number? Astrological sign? Do you have a snap chat?"


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 2, 2016)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> I'm a volunteer.. Just added info


Further fueling why vollies have a hard time garnering legitimacy...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 2, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Unethical.
> 
> 
> How would one even get to that point?
> " what's your name? Dob? Past medical hx? Cell phone number? Astrological sign? Do you have a snap chat?"



I wouldn't call it unethical. It's not illegal and it's not immoral, either. Unprofessional.


----------



## squirrel15 (Jan 2, 2016)

It happens, like the firefighter medic that married a domestic abuse victim he met on the job. But honestly, it is extremely unprofessional, and tacky


----------



## highglyder (Jan 2, 2016)

Sometimes a patient may feel a duty to acquiesce your requests.  This could easily be depicted as abuse of authority (so to speak) if that person decided to screw with you.  I suspect that you would have a difficult time defending yourself in court, or even if it was just a complaint.


----------



## Summit (Jan 2, 2016)

It's impossible to tell without pictures


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have had past patients look me up on FB and try to add me. 
They get immediately blocked. There's also an urban camper, who I frequently clear for detox, and refers to me as his "street b****". 

So I get how it could happen (a Pt seeking you out), but I don't think it's appropriate to feed into it or engage in it.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 2, 2016)

^ Hence why our name badges are first name + last initial at work... And I use my middle name as my last name on FB


----------



## Gurby (Jan 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Pure hypothetical thought experiment here: what if it was the other way around? I.e. it's the patient who gave you their number or otherwise asked you out? Like someone you would want to go out with had you not met them at work, and they decided to leave their number written down on a piece of paper in the back? After making it clear they were asking you out so there's no misinterpretation? Would it make a difference if you were a volunteer vs paid? Small town where you could potentially run into said person off duty, or a large city where that wouldn't happen?
> 
> (I would personally never ask for a patients phone number nor give mine out in an attempt to get a date btw)



It's obviously unprofessional, probably unethical, and opens you up to a huge amount of risk if she turns out to be crazy and wants to screw you over.  I can imagine pursuing this some non-zero percentage of the time, but you're potentially risking your career so she had better be worth it!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 2, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> ^ Hence why our name badges are first name + last initial at work... And I use my middle name as my last name on FB


 Ours are first initial, last name on our duty shirts.....and our full out first and last name on our class B name tags & badges. -_- 

I had my middle name for a bit on fb,  but because it was my last name prior to changing it, I would still pop up if they searched. I'd rather them not know my full name so I changed it back.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jan 3, 2016)

No one has searched me out. I must be boring : /


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 3, 2016)

Unethical, unprofessional...don't know if it's illegal in your state/circumstance, but it should be.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2016)

I hand out my number to all patients after I have them sign my ePCR. 

Serious answer: no. I would not hand out my number or make contact with a patient who gave me her number. If I run into her outside of work then that's fine but during work is a no.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jan 3, 2016)

I think whoever said Tacky hit the nail on the head. Epically Tacky


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> The back of an ambulance is not the place to be looking for a romance.


What could be more romantic than the back of an ambulance?


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 3, 2016)

RobertAlfanoNJEMT said:


> is it just immoral and unprofessional to give your number out to a patient or is it actually illegal? I'm in NJ if there are different laws state to state.



Give the pt a blank PCR w/ the company's # circled, they should figure out everything else. Perfectly legal.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jan 3, 2016)

Are people that hard up for dates?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> What could be more romantic than the back of an ambulance?


Under the overpass of the local freeway where all the druggies shoot up


----------



## highglyder (Jan 3, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Ours are first initial, last name on our duty shirts.....and our full out first and last name on our class B name tags & badges. -_-
> 
> I had my middle name for a bit on fb,  but because it was my last name prior to changing it, I would still pop up if they searched. I'd rather them not know my full name so I changed it back.


They tried to have us wear a name badge just like all other city workers before I got hired and apparently the medics refused to wear them and I guess they were successful because it hasn't been tried since, and this was 10 years ago.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Under the overpass of the local freeway where all the druggies shoot up


What if that's where you picked her up?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 3, 2016)

Stay on topic.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 3, 2016)

There is no light where giving a patient your number while on a call could be considered ethical or professional. 

Dating coworkers is another dangerous teritory...however I met my wife at work (and at one point she worked for me )


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 4, 2016)

I did it a few times;  I had business cards for CPR business on the side with my cell number on it.

When I did it I was looking to see how the patient turned out;   We did a lot of long distance transports with serious to critical patients and was curious to see how they did.  I would always give card to family member and ask them, politely, to call me and let me know how things went.
Example:  27 weeks pregnant with twins, with a foot sticking out (placenta hadn't ruptured);  30 mile transport from small ED to large Women's hospital.   Asked the husband to let me know (if he felt like it).   He called me a few weeks later and said that she just had her twins at 37 weeks, and they were in great shape..

Most things no I wouldn't give number out,  probably gave it out 10 times in 12 years while working in Indianapolis.   Here, I work, and live with my patients and see most of them after the fact and they usually tell me how things went.   Got a surprise hug a few weeks ago from one patient


----------



## Seirende (Jan 4, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Give the pt a blank PCR w/ the company's # circled, they should figure out everything else. Perfectly legal.



How would that be a way to contact you? If a patient called looking for me, I really hope the person answering the phone would be smart enough to not give them any of my information.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 4, 2016)

Seirende said:


> How would that be a way to contact you? If a patient called looking for me, I really hope the person answering the phone would be smart enough to not give them any of my information.



It's not a way to contact me. It's a message. If the pt is smart, he/she will get it and drop the subject, and if he/she is dumb enough to call the company #, well... there's only one way it can end. And on the odd, highly improbable chance that the person answering the phone @ the company will actually give some random my #, it's a good way to win the Darwin's award.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2016)

I just say my number is 911 

#Medicswag


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 6, 2016)

I actually have a different take on this.

I recently transported a patient who I discovered was a fellow alumni member of my Army unit, American Legionnaire, etc. His health is declining, kids are out of the house, etc. and he asked me for my number in order to stay in contact with me and some mutual friends we have on his behalf. I gave it to him because, well, he's a brother-in-arms. I heard back from him today and we chatted a bit. 

I don't want anything from him (except a copy of the unit DVD) and I'm certainly not going to take advantage of him, but if it helps him to share how he's doing with a fellow veteran, or if he needs help moving something or whatnot, I'm a neighbor and a friend. Plus, look at their perception- if you refuse on the grounds of privacy for this situation, you're basically That Guy who no one likes, whereas acceptance is part of the community and comraderie.

I don't think you should go trying to get dates in the back of an ambulance, or randomly handing out your number to people. But there are some times it is acceptable and probably a good thing to do.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jan 6, 2016)

^ I think that falls in the "there's an exception to every rule" folder. The situation you describe there is a perfectly acceptable reason to give a number to a pt.


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 12, 2016)

My dad has a stroke 2 years ago and at that time he lived out of town and the hospital there was not equipped to handle his case and he needed to be transported to the cities.  My dad was loaded in the back with the paramedic and I rode in the front with the EMT(female). We got to talking and we ended up having some stuff in common.  The ride to the cities was over an hour so we talked for quit awhile.  After they got my dad unloaded and settles in the EMT walked up to me and asked me for my number. Whether it was because we both has a lot in common or the fact that I had told her I was going to be starting school for EMS she asked for it. I didn't have an issue giving her my number but I was a little shocked.  Were still friends to this day and talk on occasion.

Was it the most professional thing to do, no.  Did it look a bit tacky, yes.  She was not asking for my number because she was interested in me but could there of  been a better time and place, yes.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 13, 2016)

I went on a couple of dates with a patient i treated. Soccer play who destroyed her knee, but he gave me her number on the way to the ER. I told her i couldnt call her until after she was healthy as i didnt want to be jammed up while she was still in PT or whatever. so i obviously feel if the patient initiates, you may have some latitude.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 13, 2016)

But the only reason I do this crap it to pick up chicks!


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 13, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> But the only reason I do this crap it to pick up chicks!


Let us know how that works out for you...Almost 7 years in, and I think the chicks are running away faster!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 13, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Let us know how that works out for you...Almost 7 years in, and I think the chicks are running away faster!


I pick up chicks everyday- in fact just today I picked up an 84 y/o female off her bathroom floor...


----------



## fatkid (Jan 14, 2016)

Speaking of dating and exchanging phone numbers in the rig, what is the Code 3 club.  I keep hearing about it but nobody will explain it to me


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2016)

*The moderators are watching this thread, closely.*


----------



## fatkid (Jan 14, 2016)

OK, it must be bad, nevermind


----------



## Underoath87 (Jan 14, 2016)

fatkid said:


> OK, it must be bad, nevermind



I'm assuming it's like the "mile high club"...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2016)

Doing that in the back of an ambulance? Yech....


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2016)

I've heard different variations of it.

Doing it in an ambulance or other emergency vehicle
Doing it on duty
Doing it with another coworker (not necessarily while on duty)
Doing it at the station
Now, let's get the thread back on topic.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 17, 2016)

Ya'll ever been to Vegas?
You should hear some of the stories.


----------



## fatkid (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh gross.


----------

